# Fancy yellow x fancy red dragon



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Top is male- Fancy yellow
Bottoms is female- fancy red dragon 
Spawn- 1/20/21
Hatched-1/22/21

came home to some tails hanging from the nest. Not a lot like my other spawns but a handful. Excited to see the outcome of this one. I’ll keep you guys post🤙🏼


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Love that male!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow! The male is a stunner! How did you acclimate/introduce them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Wow! The male is a stunner! How did you acclimate/introduce them if you don't mind me asking?


Right on thanks! He’s a very stunning yellow body boy. Pics don’t do justice, as far as introducing them I put the male in a plastic bin for about 15 mins so he owns that new area. Then I add the female in a plastic 1lb cup upside down. I cut the bottom of the plastic cup so she can get air. I leave them like that for a day then release her


----------

